# Ft. Pickens/P2S workers



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

At Ft. Pickens they got rid of P2S workers and hired another company that has bused in Mexican workers.They had Channel 3 news over there and one guys said he couldn't speak Engish and another one said he was from Cuba.What a bunch of crap,Though it was supposed to be only people from this area that would be working at cleaning up the oil,now they bus in Mexicans.How can B.P. and who ever else is behind doing this get away with it.Hire back the locate people and let them make the money to support there family's.Does anyone have any more insite to what is going on?


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought that the governor issued an executive order back in May that required all locally hired cleanup workers in Florida to be Florida residents.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just like they allowed the people that were/are living in the hotels to get florida driver lic. with the hotels address on it to work. now that they have a fl drivers lic, they are local florida residence doing the work??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guvment at its finest.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

where is the PROOF of this. can you produce anything remotely tangible that proves that? this stuff is beyond silly. 
my gf was born in germany. But she is an american citizen lol. just because news channel 3 showed a guy that said he was from cuba, doesnt mean he isnt a US citizen. propaganda at its finest is more like it!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Just like they allowed the people that were/are living in the hotels to get florida driver lic. with the hotels address on it to work. now that they have a fl drivers lic, they are local florida residence doing the work??


 
Omega, who are you talking to? I learned the above from the news a while back?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

the original thread starter. (one making reference to the 'guy from cuba', etc.)


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

O'la senior fishermen....... just practicing my spanish for when I come down to fish!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

1-The fact remain that it is not local workers.
2-Homeland security is quick to raid a construction site, have not heard about any raids among the BP clean up crews, they must also be in BP's pocket.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

I for a fact know the circumstances because my wife works for P2S.
And yes they did replace them with mexicans. The facts are:
BP contracted P2S and O'brians to clean our beaches. BUT BP gave oversite of the whole clean up project to O'brians. 
P2S hired employees directly from the unemployment office. Obrian's hired subcontractors and temp agencies for the project. (making money off of these subcontractors thus paying the employees less and making money.
P2S gave a higher salary to the employees because of no middle man.

P2S was kicked out because O'Brian's was not making money off of them. Mexicans were brought in because they work cheaply.

We should all stand up and fight against this BECAUSE when mexicans come in they do not spend money in the area they send money home to mexico.
and when the job is done they will stay and live off of our generous government programs thus putting the pensacola economy in even worse shape then it is now !!!! wake up people !!!!!
Employing the locals stimulate the economy more than tourist this time of year because they spend money locally.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

I emailed this whole thread to the governor's office.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't expect Chuck Crist to make any waves. He is still trying to slipslide into a US senate seat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WEAR ABC 3 :: Coastal Crisis - Locals Loosing BP Jobs


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

complete and utter bullshit, this pisses me off.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

rdg0913 said:


> I for a fact know the circumstances because my wife works for P2S.
> And yes they did replace them with mexicans. The facts are:
> BP contracted P2S and O'brians to clean our beaches. BUT BP gave oversite of the whole clean up project to O'brians.
> P2S hired employees directly from the unemployment office. Obrian's hired subcontractors and temp agencies for the project. (making money off of these subcontractors thus paying the employees less and making money.
> ...


im sorry and i understand you are bitter against all parties because your wife was laid off. but you are talking about (the last paragraph) sounds like an uneducated rant. Are they mexican legals or are they mexican illegals? there is a diffrence. I love how so many on here cant distinquish the difference, or better yet, even acknowledge there is one. heres a fact you might not see on WEAR lol: you can in fact be 'mexican' or from 'mexico', and still be an american citizen, just like you and I. You comments about how they do not spend money while in the area they just send it to mexico is a huge stereotype. "and when the job is done they will stay and live off of our generous programs" is another. IMO those are def racist comments as well. Ive had this debate several times on here, (google the H2B program). anyway i'd be willing to bet you 1,000 dollars (US currency) that these 'mexican' subcontractor workers are fully legitimate workers. who wants to take that bet?



oh.. they took er jubs!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

?MEGA said:


> ...but you are talking about (the last paragraph) sounds like an uneducated rant.... is a huge stereotype.... IMO those are def racist comments as well.
> 
> oh.. they took er jubs!! YouTube - south park-they took our jobs!!!


You protest uneducated rants, stereotypes, and racism. Yet, you post this video which in itself is a perfect example of what you are condemning. I guess you do not consider the term "white trash ******* conservative" as falling under any of the categories that you mentioned.

I can think of one category you neglected: Hypocrisy.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mega, you sound like a whining liberal, educate your self,this has nothing to do with political correctness, but everything to do about what is right.Bottom line is O'briens is bringing in out of area workers and, paying them less to increase their profit margin,in turn displacing local workers who were hired directly from staffing and unemployment offices. these folks needed these jobs.My previous post was not raciest, merely stating facts.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We are stereotyping but it was hard not to when I went into Publix this morning and there were quite a few hispanics sending $$$ via Western Union. We get labeled xenophobic but when jobs are going perhaps we should be a little concerned.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sleazy is the word for it.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Orion45 said:


> You protest uneducated rants, stereotypes, and racism. Yet, you post this video which in itself is a perfect example of what you are condemning. I guess you do not consider the term "white trash ******* conservative" as falling under any of the categories that you mentioned.
> 
> I can think of one category you neglected: Hypocrisy.



haha you are off. thats basically south park in a nut shell. parodies. Its prob not a show that you follow so i dont expect you to get the joke or the nature of its humor.. 
and try as you might to research and give me a Websters dictionary or thesaurus lashing, unfortunately you will fall short on this thread. you either get it, or you dont. its also unfortunate that a person cant prove with a piece of paper one is truely a white trash ******* republican conservative like you can them dang 'mexicanos'.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*ΩMEGA*,

You started on the "high road" with your original post but "skidded off" with the South Park parody. Such a shame.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Who, In any previous posts made a reference to "dang mexicanos" but yourself Mega? Your logic, reasoning ,and avoidance of the facts is scary.


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Mega was only pointing out the FACT that they did bring in Mexicans to work at Ft. Pickens!Now l don't know the guy who said he was from Cuba,just stating what he said NOT ME....You started the the mud slinging.l just don't get it.But hope that it makes you feel better


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Does it really matter? The situation is what it is , live with it.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Kim said:


> Does it really matter? The situation is what it is , live with it.


It does matter to those effected and to those that see an injustice and perhaps a better way. "live with it"... sounds pretty lame. 

Didn't you get on here complaining because folks were fishing to close to your pier and blocking your view or interrupting your morning coffee? Perhaps yours was a valid gripe... perhaps the previous comments are valid as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Not that that has anything to do with BP, local jobs or this post.

Unless someone can find a large slick of oil to be cleaned up or you can rapidly invent a method of scouring oil from the sea on a microscopic level, folks working for BP should be looking for some other employment because those jobs most likely will be gone by the end of September. The thing to remember is that for these situations it has turned out to be first come first served. There was big dollars to be made in VOO and beach clean up and those jobs are being shut down more every week and will end soon. That's the reality and nothing will change it. It doesn't matter if the BP job took the place of the one you lost because of the spill or not. When it's over it will be over period and I doubt that there is very much anyone can do about it no matter what their view is of the situation.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Kim said:


> Don't forget that some of those people obstructing my view and spoiling my morning coffee also stole thousands of dollars worth of my property. That's the part that did in the morning brew. For some reason there are no signs on the boats in big red letters that says "this is a boat of thieves and we will steal your stuff". So unless I become able to discern a person's intent at a glance, I'll just have to stick to keeping an eye out and not trust any of them at all. Meanwhile I just keep the video monitor on, maybe someday I'll make someone famous.



gotcha:thumbsup: Hang a sign that says "smile"... I can see where its not one of those situations that you just want to "live with".


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Apparently Omega has been "placed" here through divine intervention with the higher calling to educate and socialize the masses here on the PFF as to what is fair and equitable with respect to a plethora of social issues facing Amercian society. I am hopeful that one day soon he feels his work here has progressed to its maximum level of achievement, and he feels the need to move on to another village who has a greater need for a remodeling contractor and social policy educator. 

The truth is many present-day governemnt diversity programs have expanded so far beyond their original purpose that they now favor anyone who does not happen to be white. Non-whites currently receive special government consideration in a wide variety of areas including business startups, academic admissions, job promotions and lucrative government contracts. These opportunities should be applied equally among all citizens, including those who happen to be white. It is past time to cease false arguments and allow every American the benefit of a fair chance at future. 
Mark


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i'd be willing to bet you 1,000 dollars (US currency) that these 'mexican' subcontractor workers are fully legitimate workers. who wants to take that bet?
 
I’ll be your huckleberry, YOU go find all these folks, demand each of them prove they are here as legal workers. Get accused of racial profiling (since the police and other authorities are unable to do this) and let me know how much your bail and legal fees are, and then I’ll see if I can scrape any $$ up for ya. I might be able to find the $1,000

One time an older gentleman in the Navy told me while spending time in a NOT SO NICE OR GOOD PLACE. “Don’t be blind to something that may (or may not) be happening in your own back yard. Everyone has a backyard.......... Not word for word, but still it stuck with me. 

I’m standing by………


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

why would I need to go find these people? do i look like connie chung or geraldo rivera? i think not. someone posted a thread saying they had DIRECT personal knowledge that the contractors had IN FACT fired the LOCAL NON MEXICAN work force and REPLACED THEM WITH ILLEGAL NON LOCAL MEXICANS THAT DO NOT SPEND THERE EARNINGS LOCALLY AND IN FACT SEND THE FUNDS TO MEXICO, (and live of government programs) and that we need to "WAKE UP, PEOPLE"... Im not trying to send a personal message orion, im not trying to educate a dang person markw, and im not trying to sling mud either. Please tell me how i am avoiding facts lary. what facts? The fact I speak of is, I dont think any of the WORKERS IN QUESTION WITH THE CLEAN UP ARE ILLEGALS (hence not speaking for some national issue or policy here so lets add and twist words here). I am talking about the 'hispanics' right here on pensacola beach cleaning the oil. Not some border jumper somewhere else in the country. Dude posted like he had direct knowledge and PROOF of this. Some hear say or some snippet on WEAR doesnt mean squat. So IN OTHER WORDS, this is just a RUMOR, and not a PROVEN FACT, i.e AN OPINION. I say the opinion is B.S and not true, and i'd bet money on it. Why do I need to go prove it, when someone else said they already have proof? i have my money on the table!


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Mega l stated what the men on T.V. said they weren't my words,you got onto me for what lsaid,get on line and look it up and you will see what was said.l didn't make it up.So that is what is a fact.You know that when someone hires Mexicans and especially illegal ones what the bottom line is that you can pay them alot less and they can't do anything about it,that is a fact also,and in your business you have seen it done.AND I AM NOT SAYING YOU DID IT.Don't know you,so can't say what you would or wouldn't do,so didn't mean to imply anything againist you personally.l do presonally know people who worked for P2S and O'brian and the pay for P2S is alot higher.Oh and by the way l was up there on Monday when all of this went on.Something l really didn't want to get into,just was trying to get more info. on what was happening.Because more went on that day that you are not hearing on the news.That l know for a fact,but then can't prove l was there didn't take video of myself.
Aren't you doing the same thing that YOU say everyone else is doing spreading rumors that the people that were bused in are all legally here.No you don't have to prove anything.Just everone else does.....
Main thing is that you get rid of the workers that were there and doing what was asked of them and replace them with other people that are making alot less,Fact there is a reason MONEY (GOOD OLD AMERICAN GREED)


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

?MEGA - there has been no editing of either the OP's original post or rdg0913"s post which claimed direct knowledge. You cannot even make up an excuse for your ridiculous assumptions which were the basis for your attack. I would hope that you would take some time in the future to read and think before you speak (write).


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

pardon me, i got the pages confused and was actually referring to rdgs post on the first page, (that in fact claimed direct knowledge) but was looking at the first post. my bad larry. and yworry this isnt an attack. its called a discussion. rdgs comments are ridiculous sounding, and i asked for tangible proof. thats it. thats all i was saying. And before we turn this into something about me, where is the PROOF? exactly, there is none. sorry again larry

(And as yworry if you had in fact taken some time to read and think before you spoke, you would already know who i was referring to, as I quoted them in the post where i started my "attack" lol. lighten up!)


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tangable proof of what? That there are Mexicans working on the beach,go see for yourself. Mega you misquoted again, nowhere in my previous posts did I use the term "illegal Mexicans" you did. Could there be a possibility? Yes, can I prove it beyond a doubt, probably not.I cant even prove my own citizenship, my birth certificate could be phony, but the government says I'm legal, but to think otherwise is pure naivete.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

actually you kinda said it without saying it. But its cool ill drop it. Not trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

rdg0913 said:


> I for a fact know the circumstances because my wife works for P2S.
> And yes they did replace them with mexicans. The facts are:
> 
> We should all stand up and fight against this BECAUSE when mexicans come in they do not spend money in the area they send money home to mexico.
> ...


...


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Please don't put words in my mouth, I kinda didn't say it, just stated the facts as I knew them. We can end this here and no hard feelings.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I cant concede that what you said is in any shape form or fashion indeed facts. But i will agree to end it, and im sorry if this rubbed you wrong. no hard feelings here


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep on defending them one day you and your kids will be working for them the fact is me and alot of U.S born have had to bid much lower or lose the bids because of all the illegals.Hell 15 years ago you could make more then now, speaking from my profession.


----------

